# The Living Fish Tank is LIVE!



## Pangasius (Jun 17, 2003)

http://www.thelivingfishtank.net

I hope some of you go and check it out. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks pretty good. I like the simple design.


----------



## Pangasius (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks!
I recently streamlined the forum, and organized the forums by categories better. Deleted a lot of forums and basically streamlined it. I plan on making a diagnoses system which is in the works now. It will be like nothing else you have used. I have already posted an announcment about it.  I have been planning it for a long time.


----------

